# Standards in NJ,PA,DE,MD?



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

I live in southern NJ but I'm willing to drive, if necessary. I am looking for a standard. I'm not hung up on color. My primary interest is temperament. I have two cats, so that's going to be important. 

I don't mind driving along the East Coast, even down to FL. I have spoken with a couple of breeders. Does anyone have experience with any specific breeders in this area?
Is anyone familiar with Missy Galloway in Fl?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You could look at Linda Howard of Scheherazade Standard Poodles NEW JERSEY POODLES. She is in New Jersey. I have seen her dogs at trials and a friendly acquaintance has one of her girls. 

Or if you are willing to head north instead of south then think about Delana and Mark Severs of Madela Poodles Madela Standard Poodles They are near New Haven in Connecticut. My boy Javelin is a Madela dog. He is sweet and has excellent drive for working. He is sturdy and sound but not over sized.

Don't worry if it seems the web sites of many breeders are out of date. Maintaining the web site is often not a high priority for good breeders.


----------



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

When you say he has a strong drive for work, does that mean he is very energetic and requires more exercise than most standard poodles?
I intend to exercise the dog but I do not want a dog that is constantly "on."


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

No, actually Javelin has an easier off switch than Lily does. Both of my poodles are performance working dogs though.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I just met Linda Howard at a UKC show yesterday where she was showing a lovely young bitch. Not sure if she has any litters, but she'd be a good one to contact. 

Michelle Birchard (New Destiny Poodles) is in the Philadelphia area and she has lovely dogs with wonderful temperaments. She's planning on breeding a blue bitch in about 5 or 6 months, but won't have any puppies until then.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

peppersb said:


> I just met Linda Howard at a UKC show yesterday where she was showing a lovely young bitch. Not sure if she has any litters, but she'd be a good one to contact.
> 
> Michelle Birchard (New Destiny Poodles) is in the Philadelphia area and she has lovely dogs with wonderful temperaments. She's planning on breeding a blue bitch in about 5 or 6 months, but won't have any puppies until then.


Linda is very nice, isn't she? She is president of the Poodle Obedience Training Club of Greater New York and also is the club's breeder referral contact, so she should know someone good planning a litter even if she isn't expecting puppies soon.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

check out poodlesonline.com. there's a breeder in pennsylvania who has announced a litter. please note that this is a self-selecting group of breeders, though all presumably meet the standards set by the site, so it's good to check with others re breeder reputation. you can click on the search by state function to try to locate other breeders in the states you prefer.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

I am adopting my boy from Winter's Wind in Iowa, and I believe she still has a few from his litter available now. They are beautiful and well-bred, and the breeder, Karen, is amazing with answering questions. The pups are about 10 weeks old now. And she will fly them. Below is the link to her availables:

http://www.winterswindpoodles.com/new-page/


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I see that Darcy Kallus from Mount Bethel Poodles has a litter that was born on May 29 (will be ready for new homes end of July) and another due on July 4 (today!). First litter is being raised by Darcy's sister in NJ. One of my friends got a dog from Mt Bethel and loves him to pieces. I think Mt Bethel would be a great choice. 

I love Darcy's web site. Info about her litters is very clearly presented. I love the way she presents her breeding dogs with a picture, description and links to pedigree, health testing and VGL report. Info about size, color and temperament is also included -- a lot of info about each dog in a format that is easy to follow.

Here's her site. Click on the pages for Puppies, Our Boys, Our Girls, etc.

Mount Bethel Poodles

Another one to check out is Rosebud Poodles in central PA. A friend of mine recently purchased a puppy from them. She liked everything she saw when she visited the breeder and she is delighted with her puppy. Her puppy was Maxine x Desmond and she met and really liked both parents. (Maxine is my Cammie's littermate.)

http://www.rosebudstandardpoodles.net/


----------



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for all the information. I've looked at so many sites now, I don't know which way to go! I did speak with NOLA. I have to check. I may have e-mailed Linda Howard but I'm not sure. 
I looked into Winter's Wind in Iowa but thought it was a bit far. I know it's done all the time but I'm not sure how I feel about putting puppies on a plane. They do have some striking-looking dogs, though.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

I was nervous about the flying too, but it would have been a 15 hour drive one way from NY for me - she uses US Pet Safe - climate controlled - I checked that out thoroughly, and it looks like they take really great care. It was an extra $300 or so to ship. I figured I save on gas/tolls/hotel/ and stressing the pup with a long car ride. Anyway, good luck with your search!


----------

